# Mann AJ-201 How Much?



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a Mann AJ-201 Acoustic Guitar. It's at least 25 years old, probably more. My dad bought it from one my uncles, he didn't play it so he gave it to me a few years ago and I love it. Now my uncle wants it back and before I give it back I want to know how much it's worth.

This is the headstock. It looks pretty vintage to me, You can see the finish has been chipped by the E string tuner.









Here it is on my wall. It's not a huge guitar, but it has a great sound.









Here's the body.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Mann was a pre-Ibanez if I remember correctly.
Value? It's a gift from your dad. Can you really
part with it? Other than that, ask your Uncle
to buy you a replacement maybe?


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

laristotle said:


> ...ask your Uncle to buy you a replacement maybe?


That seems reasonable. You _love _it, but do you _play _it? 

Do you have another acoustic? So many questions. There are no easy answers when family is involved! :smile:


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

If you love it your uncle has no right to barge in and take it back, even for $$.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Would you be confortable telling us why your uncle has decided that he wants it back?

Is this a sudden decision/request?

Does he know someone that wants to play it (or is it him that wants to paly it)?

Do you think that he thinks that it is worth a lot based on when it was made?

It might help a bit to understand the situation and motivation(s) more clearly.

If you would prefer not answering the questions, I fully understand.

Sincere apologies if you think that I am "out of line" here.

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Your Dad bought it from your uncle. Your Dad gave it to you. It is yours. Unless you don't mind parting with it, you really don't have to sell it back.

I know it is easy for us to outline the dilemma (without even answering your original question about how much it's worth). But it always gets a lot more complicated when you are dealing with family, doesn't it.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

The sentimental value will definitely out way the dollar value. For all its Vintage they aren't worth to much... Other than the fact that it was given to you by your dad.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Your Dad bought it from your uncle. Your Dad gave it to you. It is yours. Unless you don't mind parting with it, you really don't have to sell it back.


I don't think there is a big $$ amount involved here but I totoally agree with Robert1950...it was BOUGHT.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Brother is still pulling that same old crap huh......hit the uncle up for a Martin !


----------

